# Montreal Police investigate killing of man found in suitcase



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2010)

Organized crime- the biker gangs or the mafia- might be behind this?

From the Canadian Press via Yahoo newsfeed



> MONTREAL - *Police declared a man found stuffed in a suitcase in downtown Montreal as the city's first homicide victim of 2010.
> 
> 
> Police spokesman Olivier Lapointe said that, on Thursday morning, a pedestrian saw the suitcase unattended in front of a home*.
> ...


----------

